# how long is the process after submitting papers?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Easter!

Wednesday 20th I took all our documents to NZ house in London. I know that the waiting time is 1-3 months. My hubby has a job offer so we have been told that we are in the top section. What I need to know, if possible, is whether it will be nearer the 1 or 3 month? 

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Easter!
> 
> Wednesday 20th I took all our documents to NZ house in London. I know that the waiting time is 1-3 months. My hubby has a job offer so we have been told that we are in the top section. What I need to know, if possible, is whether it will be nearer the 1 or 3 month?
> 
> ...


It was less than 3 months for us and I didn't have a job! But that was 5 years ago now.... (time flies)


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> It was less than 3 months for us and I didn't have a job! But that was 5 years ago now.... (time flies)


With a job offer, it will be nearer the 1 month. Without the job offer, it would be nearer the 3 month (mine was). Fingers crossed, and keep us posted


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Topcat and Jenswater


----------

